# oops!



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I just read a thread on here that mentioned the word birthday. Oh my gosh, my husband's birthday is right on me and I don't have a clue. Help, help, help FAST! We're moving across country so buying him anything big is out of the question. He's retiring and we still have to finish the repairs in this house to sell it so I can't go wild on a gift although a ring sure would be handy to get him since it's small and could be worn and not packed....but no go because of the price. He already has a nice chain and necklace I bought him for another birthday so that's out. Oh my gosh, what do I do for this birthday???????????????????????


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jan, You can do something 'from the heart'. buy a little notebook and put the reasons you love him on each page  Make a basket of his favorite little things (foods, small items, etc)

My DH is hard to buy for too but he does like mushy things...

Kara


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

One year I bought a newspaper from the day he was born. Our local newspaper did not have an archive that went back that far so I had to settle on a Baltimore (about an hour away) newspaper. It cost $50 about 10 years ago but I thought it would be great fun for him to see what was happening in the world on the day he was born. I think it was for his 50th birthday.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

PERFECT Kara!!! Huge thank you!! :hug:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

That's a great idea Holly but I wouldn't have time to get it from out of state. He'd never go for a paper from here


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Do a basket, or bag, full of his favorite snacks. He can eat them now or take them with you when you're moving. Think of it like a Christmas stocking, lots of special little things.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Do a basket, or bag, full of his favorite snacks. He can eat them now or take them with you when you're moving. Think of it like a Christmas stocking, lots of special little things.


He loves to munch....perfect along with the notebook! tytytytytytytyty


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Its fun thinking of things for each page~~ I put quite a few humorous things as well as Mushy, but he got a big kick out of it and still keeps it in his nightstand with other important stuff 

I think I picked up the blank notebook at Hallmark, but I've seen them in Walgreens and Walmart, etc.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

greet him at the door ,naked with a bow on your head.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> greet him at the door ,naked with a bow on your head.


LOL I love it Dave but I think I'd have to give him CPR if I did that


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't dare try to write things...my handwriting is horrible so I typed things out and added images to the pages. There's even a page from the dogs in there.
Hubby is great at leaving me notes and I have one on the garage door where I see it all the time. It's a couple of years old and fading but was just too sweet not to put up somewhere and I drew a heart on his side of the bathroom mirror that frames his face when he stands there. I did that over a year ago and he refuses to wash that part of the mirror. What a neat guy.
He's been complaining that I sell all of my artwork and out the door it goes so I'm thinking of adding something like that to it. He's at work today so I can work more on it.
Wow, he has something like 12 or so days of work left and he's retired (but there are days off and weekends in there). Ahhhhhhh sounds good to me!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Since I can't even read my own handwriting, I typed all the pages out and made him a mini book and added hearts and images to the pages. My daughter that lives out of town sent me a note to put in there for him and of course the dogs had to add their own page to it. It was a huge hit with hubby!! I got him a bunch of sugar free stuff to go along with it and tried to buy steaks to cook for dinner and starlight lilies but the only steaks they had were select quality and no lilies  I took him out for dinner instead and I got him the wrong RAM for his laptop so we took that back and got the right one to double his.
The dogs watched me work on this and put it together and when I handed it to him they were right on top of him as he turned each page. When he got to the page from the furkids, he asked them if they helped write it and they all smiled. Then the standard poodle looked especially proud so he asked her if she spell checked it......and she shook her head yes!! First our jaws dropped then we cracked up laughing which stopped his tears. What a dog, what a guy! (and Ellie was shaking her head NO as the spoo tried to take all the credit.) Too bad it wasn't on film.
You guys have great ideas!! I told him where the ideas came from.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So glad he enjoyed all of his gifts Jan! Sounds like he had a great birthday.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

AWESOME!

I had a feeling he'd love it. I know mine did. I think I used markers to do some of mine and I also put some old notes and stuff in there, like you. I didn't do a dog's page, that is tooo cute. I'm glad you kicked it out so quickly, he probably thinks you've been working on it for weeks. lol

Tell him happy Birthday 

Kara


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks Ann and Kara! He has a b'day on the first day of the month and it always catches me by surprise. Why couldn't he wait for the 2nd or 3rd day! Sheesh, men! Since he knows it catches me by surprise, he knows I only worked on it a couple days but he loves the book and he's been in the munchies.....I see the wrappers LOL


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's always how I know too Jan! Or the pile of crumbs on the counter where he was sitting.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

LOL Ann! I stay on top of hubby since he has diabetes. I find his stash from time to time and trash it...and replace it with good stuff.
I just got an email from him thanking me for the 'card' I put together. You guys are good!!!


----------

